# PKGIN ported to feebsd?



## gulanito (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi. Recently I read a new that they are porting PKGIN to FreeBsd:

http://www.freebsdnews.net/2009/12/19/pkgin-freebsd/

Are there any news about it? Cause I consider that is a good tool for managin software. Using pkg_add is very frustrating, cause no info is provided (velocity, size, percent, etc).

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2010)

gulanito said:
			
		

> Using pkg_add is very frustrating, cause no info is provided (velocity, size, percent, etc).


You can get most of the info with pkg_info(1).


----------



## vermaden (Feb 18, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You can get most of the info with pkg_info(1).



The pkg_info only help to get info for already installed packages, but if you want to install new package (often with many dependencies) you do not even know what is the progress of the isntallation, download speed, size of packages that need to be downloaded etc ...


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> The pkg_info only help to get info for already installed packages, but if you want to install new package (often with many dependencies) you do not even know what is the progress of the isntallation, download speed, size of packages that need to be downloaded etc ...


Nope..



> The pkg_info command is used to dump out information for packages, either packed up in files with the pkg_create(1) command or already installed on the system with the pkg_add(1) command.


From pkg_info(1)


----------



## vermaden (Feb 19, 2010)

@SirDice

No shit sherlock ...

I mentioned what pkg_info DOES NOT DO, and what pkgin (or yum/apt) do while installing/downloading new packages.

As I said pkg_info provides information ONLY ABOUT ALEREADY INSTALLED packages, not about the packages you would want to download/install ffs...


----------



## achix (Feb 19, 2010)

Very good to hear that ppl in FreeBSD are dealing with this.
(i personally maybe comfortable with the existing structures/architecture/tools, after over 12 years of dealing with FreeBSD, but i dont think many of the new users are).


----------



## adamk (Feb 19, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> As I said pkg_info provides information ONLY ABOUT ALEREADY INSTALLED packages, not about the packages you would want to download/install ffs...



You can run pkg_info on a package that is not yet installed.

Adam


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 19, 2010)

Sure, something like [cmd=]pkg_info -m ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8-stable/databases/mysql-server-5.1.42.tbz[/cmd] will work, but of course the package needs to be downloaded first. If you want to do this, make sure you get all of your flags in in one go, because each separate `pkg_info <-option> <remote_package>` command will re-download the package ..


----------



## lme@ (Feb 19, 2010)

So having a switch like -r for pkg_add would be great for pkg_info.
Nobody wants to type the whole remote path...


----------



## bapt@ (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm the one who is porting pkgin, so here are the news : 
pkgin is working on freebsd and working quite great if you are using only binaries.

I'm currently working on cleaning it up, so that my patches will be able to go upstream. I can't give you any timeline to telle you when it will be released with official freebsd support.

FYI pkgin will (it alreay does on my devevelopment branch) support jails.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 11, 2010)

@bapt

Great news, congrats and thanks for porting it to FreeBSD.

BTW, any ideas how to cope when there is no package, like lame of flash plugin?


----------

